# Help, my bird cannot stand or walk



## joes94579

Bobo my 13yr old cockatiel cannot stand or walk. she was on my shoulder and she fell or flew off. when i went to pick her up she was unable to walk. this all happened late yesterday and she has not had any bowel movements since then, she does not want to eat or drink today.
I have her in a low profile box with a towel formed to nest her body and she seems to very comfortable. Did she have a stroke?? Can birds have strokes?? 
I am also on a budget how much would it cost to take her to a avian vet?
Please help, any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Plukie

I think she needs to go to a vet as soon as possible. I don't know if birds have strokes or not, but there is clearly something not right with her and tight budget or not, she needs a vet. I can't possibly say how much it would cost to take her to a vet, that depends on the treatment that she needs.


----------



## Laura

Yes birds can have stokes, would be impossible for any of us to tell you if she did have one, she needs to be seen by a vet asap it could be life threatening, I can't really say either what it would cost you it would depend what is wrong and what kind of tests they run.


----------



## Bea

I hope you can get her to an avian vet soon, i would call and get her seen as an emergency. I'm not sure what kind of cost you'll be looking at, but many vets are very understanding and will let you start a payment plan so you can pay it off in a few smaller bits rather than as one big bill.


----------



## Laura

Bea said:


> many vets are very understanding and will let you start a payment plan so you can pay it off in a few smaller bits rather than as one big bill.


Wow thats good that vets will do that there it doesn't happen that way here if you don't have the money they don't treat, a few years ago my friends cat was really sick and she couldn't get a vet to look at him without the money up front and she called everywhere they wouldn't even take a post dated check.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I would take her to an avian vet ASAP. She needs to see the vet, let us know how she does. I would try to set up a payment plan if possible.


----------



## Babi

Laura said:


> Wow thats good that vets will do that there it doesn't happen that way here if you don't have the money they don't treat, a few years ago my friends cat was really sick and she couldn't get a vet to look at him without the money up front and she called everywhere they wouldn't even take a post dated check.


There are vets here that let us do payments. It's hard to find one but if you can atleast pay for the check up and they say the pet needs more and you tell them you can't afford it until a certain date, they usually take payments.


----------



## morph

Have you thought about insurance for your birds? There are a few companies online now offering reasonable cover from as little as £5 per month and could be invaluable should illness strike as vets bills continue to rise. Have added a link to one site so you can see their rates . http://www.eandl.co.uk/rates/ci
How is your tiel doing today?


----------



## Renae

I never knew you can get insurance for birds, not sure if you can here. 


Hope your bird is okay, Jim.  Please let us know.


----------



## Freddie's Carer

I do hope your bird is OK, yes they do have strokes, Freddie had a mate Ginger, she had a stroke and used to walk sideways, she lived for a while after the stroke and was quite happy, she couldn't fly anymore, but wow could she run.

I do hope you have good news from the vet.


----------

